# Euro versus the pound



## AllyThacker (18 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know much about the euro versus the pound? Is it likely to keep going up, or could something sudden happen to balance things up?

The reason I ask is this:

About 4 years ago, my parents (in Scotland) took out a loan on my behalf when I needed the deposit for an apartment.

At that time, it cost about 450 euro a month to make the 300 pound payments.

Recently it's only costing 340 euro a month - so already I'm saving 110 euro a month!

While it's at it's lowest rate, I'm considering clearing the loan. However, if it's likely to go lower, then I will hold off and watch the payments fall. 

My big concern is that the UK government (or the european central bank) could "do something" which levels out the rates again in one quick swipe, and I would be back to paying 450 euro a month again.

Any ideas anybody?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2008)

Discussed in The Great Financial Debates.


----------

